# Cariba on TV



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Last night I was watching the discovery channel. They had snake shows on, and this one was on Anaconda. Well they should several short clips of Cariba feeding frenzies that were about 25 seconds long, not from wolf in the water. They looked really good, nice bright red coloring, and were flying out of the water for the bait they had


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

to bad i dont have cable.......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Did you catch the name of the show? Wild Discovery? Wish I couldve caught that!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I think it was snake wranglers or something, it was on around 8 or so I think


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

I saw a show similar on Wild Discovery (I think it's the same one as being discussed here since they went to showing the anacondas right after the p's). The p's ate an adult egret in under a minuet with nothing left but part of a wing bone with a few feathers.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. I've heard bout all these TV shows with Ps in the wild doing a number on different animals, but never got to see it. The closest I got was seeing the mouse vid, Survivor and my own. Sucks to not have cable..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Damn.. I've heard bout all these TV shows with Ps in the wild doing a number on different animals, but never got to see it.


 If you dissect the majority of these clips, you will see an almost similar pattern as in some published pirana books, a recycling of film clips from other series. This is a very common pattern. One that I have seen repeatedly and laughed about with friends who have discriminated the same thing.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I saw that. It didn't really show that much.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you guys dont need to watch tv for thse freenzies. just do it yourself. starve your P's and pack a couple more and let is loose on a mice or something.


----------

